# Short tailed opposum?



## RosieRedfoot (Aug 16, 2014)

Anyone on here own or previously owned a short tailed opposum? I want a pocket pet that I can handle, isn't requiring a huge space, and isn't a rodent. 

Just curious if anyone has experience with them? I've done research and found a local breeder but I like first hand experience too!


----------



## RosieRedfoot (Aug 16, 2014)

Here's a photo of one. They have a prehensile tail and are gerbil-hamster sized.


----------



## guille24 (Aug 16, 2014)

I had an opposum she was really pretty and really mean too lol


----------



## wellington (Aug 16, 2014)

Never had one, but how cute. Are you going to get one? 
Rats make fantastic pets if you decide against the opossum.


----------



## RosieRedfoot (Aug 16, 2014)

Was it a standard opposum or a "pygmy"/"short tailed" one? 

Standard North American ones have attitude, but captive bred ones of these type are not usually mean.

I work with rats and mice so I can't own them as pets to avoid any possible disease spread.


----------



## guille24 (Aug 16, 2014)

It was a normal one , very cute but really reallllly mean


----------



## Jabuticaba (Aug 17, 2014)

guille24 said:


> It was a normal one , very cute but really reallllly mean


That's pretty normal for wildlife. Very few wild animals make good pets. You can take the animal out of the wild, but you can't take the wild out of animal. 


May, Aussies, & THBs
IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


----------



## guille24 (Aug 17, 2014)

Jabuticaba said:


> That's pretty normal for wildlife. Very few wild animals make good pets. You can take the animal out of the wild, but you can't take the wild out of animal.
> 
> 
> May, Aussies, & THBs
> IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


So true !!! I agree with you 100%


----------



## RosieRedfoot (Aug 17, 2014)

I really am wanting one. The breeder got back to me and said they're as easy to care for as a hamster but a lot cuddlier. Unlike hamsters/gerbils they'll stay in a pouch for cuddles. My gerbils were always go go go. It's a shame, I had a perfect cage for one too that I gave away... 

The breeder is wanting me to reserve one from this litter (ready to go in 6 weeks) but I told her I'm not 100% decided on when I can add one.


----------

